# When to use a dropshot rig?



## ChitownBasser (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey guys, this will be my first year of primarily fishing from a boat. I have done decent from shore in the past with my YUM Wooly Hawg Tail being my go to bait. QUESTION: When is the right time to use a dropshot rig? I possibly want to make this my next go to bait. I always see great reviews on this rig. I fish highly pressured Chicago area waters and I heard dropshoting is great for passive fish and when fishing is tough. Since I will be in a boat, the vertical factor seems to enhance my choice to drop shot. Before I stock up on dropshot tackle (I have a cart waiting for me to checkout on Bass Pro Shops), I wanted to get some opinions. What do you guys think? I fish all species, btw.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 14, 2012)

The best time to throw a drop shot is when more fun techniques arent producing :lol: 

I start out fishing fast, and if that doesnt work I'll go to texes rigged plastics. If I still can't get bites, drop shotting is my last resort. Not because it doesnt work, but because it's just about the slowest technique for finicky fish.


----------



## ChitownBasser (Mar 14, 2012)

Okay. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## 200racing (Mar 14, 2012)

downhere it gets used for bed fishing and getting deep summer fish.

just buy bass casting weights dont throw $ away at "dropshot weights". https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Bass-Casting-LeadFree-Weight-Assortment-24Pieces/product/100729/120434

i do have some octopus hooks to nose hook the baits, ive raed it gives more action to the worm.https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-XPS-Octopus-Hooks/product/74181/92366

you can also t-rig it on a 1/0 hook and leave your hook exposed on top. you just want as weight as possible.

fish get a good look at your setup so a flouro leader would be a goo idea. you can use uni-to-uni,albright,surgeons or modified albright for this connection. the are others im sure.

some people use a jig as their weight. might got you a fish or to .....havent tried it yet.

tie your palomar knot and be sure your faces up so you can drive that puppy home. leave your tag end and attach your weight to it. bait depth should be determined by holding depth on your FF.


----------



## ChitownBasser (Mar 15, 2012)

Good info, 200. I hear you on the weights. I own a couple of those already. I was looking into drop shot weights because they looked cool and were easier to attach to the line. Still might pick up one pack of the stick version. Those red hooks look nice too. I am debating with getting some TroKar? drop shot hooks. Pricey though. $6.99 a pack, almost a dollar a hook. I guess its a preference thing.


----------



## JFDBasser (Apr 16, 2012)

I throw it around here CONSTANTLY. i use mostly 1/16th oz. stick dropshot weights, about a 18" drop and a Gamakatsu dropshot hook. I usually rig with either a netbait finesse worm, or a Yamamoto Shadshape worm. If I'm on Lake Mich, i throw a goby, otherwise the worms above. It works great on the river, strip mines, power plants, etc. Yes....its kind of boring....BUT, I work it more similarly to a texas rig. I throw it out and drag it back slowly.....almost never just let it sit somewhere.


----------



## fish devil (Apr 16, 2012)

:twisted: Works great in highly pressured waters like here in New Jersey. It's not my cup of tea but I know a bunch of guys that have good results with the DS.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Where do you fish in Chicagoland? 

My only experience with a DS rig was with a "guide" on Lake Geneva about 13 yrs ago. We kept getting hung up on weeds. 

I told him we were changing MY rig to a Texas rig to work it through the weeds. I caught a 4 lb LM bass a few minutes later. 

Hmmm...I guess I don't know when to use a DS either. 

Personally, I'd only use it on a weedless location, and then ONLY after both Texas and Carolina had failed me.

regards, Rich


----------



## ChitownBasser (Apr 17, 2012)

I fish a lot of the forest preserve lakes and state parks. I was actually gonna try some dropshot at the Lakefront. Now I have always been a texas rigged person. I like texas rigging a worm, lizard, and creature baits. I just want a different presentation for heavily fished urban area lakes. We'll see what the outcome is.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 17, 2012)

Maybe ten years ago, a friend had a lakefront condo. We went out to visit him. 

We watched two guys pulling nice sized LM bass from the shoreline right in front of the condo. Can't remember the exact location except that we were North of Meigs Field by a half mile or so. It was crystal clear water and they were hiding out in the shadows of the pilings. 

I'd imagine that, in that clear water, a light weight line and a drop shot technique would work out well for you. Have fun. Be sure to report back here. regards, rich

p.s. Oh...don;'t forget to try a Carolina Rig while you are at it. Another buddy showed it to me a few years ago. It works well on a rocky bottom lake down here in TX.


----------



## xbacksideslider (Apr 24, 2012)

Here in southern California the drop shot seems to dominate. 4 and 6 pound flouro. When fish are deep.

The drop shot weights, and the banana weights are less likely to get hung up in the rocks and if they do, they pull loose, so they pay off in terms of less time lost.


----------

